# الطاقة المصروفة لدى الإنسان في الراحة والجهد البدني



## اني بل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ما هي أشكال الطاقة؟

تأخذ الطاقة (Energy) أشكالاً متعددة، منها الطاقة الكيميائية، والطاقة الكهربائية، والطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية، والطاقة الحرارية، والطاقة الميكانيكية، والطاقة النووية. وطبقاً لقوانين الديناميكا الحرارية، فإن الطاقة لا تفنى بل تتحول من شكل إلى آخر، فالطاقة الكيميائية على سبيل المثال يمكنها أن تتحول إلى طاقة كهربائية تخزن في البطارية التي تستخدم بدورها لإنتاج الطاقة الميكانيكية. كذلك بالنسبة للعمليات الحيوية داخل الإنسان، حيث نجد أن الطاقة الكيميائية الموجودة على هيئة أدينوسين ثلاثي الفوسفات (Adenosine triphosphate) أو فوسفات الكرياتين (Creatine Phosphate) تتحول إلى طاقة ميكانيكية (على هيئة شغل ناتج عن انقباض العضلات) وأخرى حرارية (حرارة منبعثة من الجسم). بالإضافة إلى الانقباض العضلي، فإن الطاقة داخل الإنسان تستعمل لأغراض عدة، حيث تستخدم الطاقة الحرة لبناء خلايا جديدة وترميم الخلايا التالفة، كما تستخدم بغرض عمليات النقل النشط (Active transport) عبر غشاء الخلية للعديد من المواد مثل الجلوكوز والكالسيوم .

مصادر الطاقة لدى الإنسان

إن مصدر الطاقة لدى الإنسان هو الطعام المتناول، الذي يتكون بشكل رئيسي من الكربون والهيدروجين والأكسجين بالإضافة إلى النيتروجين بالنسبة للبروتينات. ومن المعلوم أن الروابط الجزيئية (Molecular bonds) في الطعام تعد ضعيفة، وبالتالي فهي لا تُوفر عند فكها إلا طاقة محدودة، لذا فإن الطاقة المخزنة في الطعام تتحلل كيميائياً داخل خلايا الجسم وتخزن على هيئة مركب غني بالطاقة يدعى أدينوسين ثلاثي الفوسفات (ATP)، الذي بدوره يستخدم في عمليات الأيض، ثم ينتهي به الأمر وقد تحول إلى أدينوسين ثنائي الفوسفات (ADP)، الذي يعاد شحنه مرة أخرى ليصبح أدينوسين ثلاثي الفوسفات ذو الطاقة العالية.

إن الوقود المستخدم لإنتاج الطاقة في الجسم يتكون من المواد الكربوهيدراتية والدهنية، بينما يكون الدور الرئيسي للبروتينات هو بناء الخلايا وترميم التالف منها، وبالتالي فإن البروتينات لا تستخدم إلا في حالات نادرة كمصدر للطاقة وذلك عندما ينتهي المخزون من الكربوهيدرات والدهون كما في حالات المجاعة. على أن الأحماض الأمينية، التي هي المكونات الأساسية للبروتينات، يمكن أن تستخدم كمصدر للوقود أثناء الجهد البدني التحملي ولكن على نطاق محدود لا تتجاوز نسبته 5%. ويوضح الجدول رقم (1) المخزون من الطاقة في جسم الإنسان المتوسط الوزن والذي لديه نسبة طبيعية من الشحوم (15% من وزن الجسم)، ويظهر من الجدول أن مجمل الطاقة القادمة من مخزون الجسم من الكربوهيدرات لا تتجاوز 2000 كيلو سعر حراري، معظمها يأتي من جلايكوجين العضلات، بينما يصل مجموع الطاقة الممكن الحصول عليها من الشحوم المخزنة في الجسم إلى قرابة 100 ألف كيلو سعر حراري، وهي طاقة تكفي الشخص من الناحية النظرية لأن يجري 30 سباقاً للماراثون بشكل متواصل.  



 مقدار المخزون من الطاقة في جسم الإنسان الذي يزن 70 كجم ولديه نسبة من الشحوم تبلغ 15%. جدول رقم (1): مقدار المخزون من الطاقة في جسم الإنسان الذي يزن 70 كجم ولديه نسبة من الشحوم تبلغ 15%. 

نوع الطاقة
 مقدار المخزون

جرام
 كيلو سعر حراري

الكربوهيدرات:

         جلايكوجين الكبد


110


451

          جلايكوجين العضلات
 350
 1435

          جلوكوز في سوائل الجسم
 15
 62

            المجموع:
 475
 1948

الدهون:

         شحوم تحت الجلد


10500


95550

           شحوم داخل العضلات
 200
 1820

            المجموع:
 10700
 97370



ويُعطِي كل جرام من الدهون عند أكسدته بالكامل (أي حرقه في وجود الأكسجين) طاقة حرارية تبلغ 9.4 كيلو سعر حراري، وهي أكبر مما يعطيه جرام واحد من الكربوهيدرات (4.1 كيلو سعر حراري)، لكن الدهون في المقابل تستهلك كمية أكثر من الأكسجين عن حرقها واستخدامها كمصدر للطاقة داخل جسم الإنسان، الأمر الذي يجعل استخدام الكربوهيدرات كوقود أكثر اقتصادية من استخدام الدهون (أي أكثر توفيراً للأكسجين)، وبالتالي تعطينا طاقة حرارية أكبر من الدهون مقابل استخدام لتر واحد من الأكسجين (5.06 مقابل 4.68 كيلو سعر حراري/ لتر O2، أو 21.2 مقابل 19.6 كيلو جول/ لتر O2). أما إذا كان الوقود خليطاً من الدهون والكربوهيدرات، كما هو حاصل في معظم الأنشطة البدنية المعتدلة الشدة، فإن كل لتر من الأكسجين المستهلك يعطي 20.3 كيلو جول في الدقيقة (4.85 كيلو سعر حراري). 

 ويبين الجدول رقم (2) مقادير الطاقة الناتجة عن أكسدة كل من الكربوهيدرات والدهون والبروتينات، وكذلك قيم المعامل التنفسي الخلوي (Respiratory Quotient). والمعروف أن المعامل التنفسي الخلوي يساوي حاصل قسمة حجم ثاني أكسيد الكربون المنتج على حجم الأكسجين المستهلك أثناء حالة الاستقرار (Steady state)، ويتراوح من 0.7 عندما تكون الدهون هي الوقود المستخدم بنسبة 100% في عمليات التنفس الخلوي، إلى 1.0 عندما تكون الكربوهيدرات هي الوقود المستخدم 100% في عمليات التنفس الخلوي (أي في عمليات أنتاج الطاقة بواسطة النظام الهوائي). ونظراً لأن المعامل التنفسي الخلوي (Respiratory quotient) لا يأخذ في الاعتبار الطاقة القادمة من البروتين (والتي تمثل نسبة منخفضة من مجموع الطاقة الكلية في الأحوال الاعتيادية) فإنه يمكن تقدير الطاقة المصروفة (بالكيلو سعر حراري) من خلال المعامل التنفسي الخلوي غير البروتيني (None- Protein- RQ) باستخدام معادلة وير (Weir) على النحو التالي (إهمال البروتين يقود إلى خطأ لا يتجاوز 2% فقط):

= استهلاك الأكسجين (باللتر) × [3.9 + (1.1 × المعامل التنفسي الخلوي)].



 الطاقة الناتجة عن أكسدة أنواع الوقود الثلاثة، وقيم المعامل التنفسي الخلوي. 

الفقرة
 نوع الوقود المستخدم

الكربوهيدرات
 الدهون
 البروتينات

الطاقة الناتجة عن أكسدة جرام واحد من الوقود (كيلو سعر حراري)
 4.1
 9.3
 4.6

مقدار الأكسجين المستخدم عند أكسدة جرام واحد من الوقود (باللتر)
  0.8
 2.0
 1

الطاقة الناتجة عن استخدام لتر واحد من الأكسجين (كيلو سعر حراري/لتر O2)

             (كيلو جول/لتر O2)


5.06

21.18


4.68

19.59


4.6

18.75

قيمة المعامل التنفسي الخلوي (RQ)
 1.00
 0.70
 0.82






كيف يتم صرف الطاقة من قبل الجسم


             إن لمعادلة اتزان الطاقة في الجسم طرفان، الطرف الأول هو الطاقة المستهلكة أو المتناولة (Energy intake)، وهي الطاقة الحرارية المتناولة من قبل الجسم (الطعام المتناول)، بينما يمثل الطرف الثاني الطاقة المصروفة (Energy Expenditure). ويمكن تقسيم الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الجسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء، هي الطاقة المصروفة أثناء الراحة (Resting ****bolic rate)، والمعروفة اختصاراً (RMR)، والطاقة المصروفة من جراء استهلاك الطعام (Thermal effect of food)، وأخيراً الطاقة المصروفة من جراء القيام بالنشاط البدني اليومي، سواء كان ذلك نشاطاً حياتياً اعتيادياً أو نشاطاً رياضياً. والمعروف أن مصروف الطاقة في الراحة يمثل النسبة الأكبر من الطاقة المصروفة في اليوم (حوالي 60 – 70%)، وهو المصروف اللازم للوفاء باحتياجات الجسم الحيوية أثناء الراحة، مثل عمليات التنفس وعمل القلب، وضخ الدم، واتزان السوائل، ونشاط الجهازين العصبي والعضلي، علماً بأن معدل الطاقة المصروفة في الراحة يعادل مكافئاً أيضياً واحداً، وهو أعلى من معدل الطاقة المصروفة أثناء النوم (الذي يعادل 0.9 مكافئ أيضي) - أنظر لاحقاً تعريف المكافئ الأيضي. 

أما الطاقة المصروفة في استهلاك الطعام وهضمه وامتصاصه وتخزينه فتقدر بحوالي 10% من مجموع الطاقة الكلية المتناولة في اليوم من قبل الشخص، ويتأثر هذا الجزء بعدد مرات تناول الطعام، وكميته، ونوعه . وتعد الطاقة المصروفة من خلال النشاط البدني الأكثر تفاوتاً بين الأفراد، والأكبر تأثيراً على توازن الطاقة في الجسم، ويدخل ضمن ذلك الطاقة المصروفة نتيجة النشاط البدني والحركي المبذول في المنزل وفي العمل وفي الرياضة والترويح . والمعروف أن زيادة مقدار الطاقة المتناولة أو انخفاض النشاط البدني (أو كلاهما) يقودان إلى البدانة، كما أن انخفاض النشاط البدني يؤدي بدوره إلى انخفاض اللياقة البدنية، وكذلك فإن زيادة البدانة تقود بدورها إلى انخفاض اللياقة البدنية، وعليه فإن النشاط البدني يؤثر على البدانة ويتأثر بها.

       ويتفاوت معدل الطاقة الكلية المصروفة من قبل الأفراد تبعاً لمعدل نشاطهم البدني، لكن من المعتقد أن الحد الأدنى من معدل الأيض في الجسم هو 1.4 أضعاف معدل الأيض القاعدي أو الأساسي (BMR)، ويدخل في ذلك الطاقة اللازمة للأيض القاعدي، والطاقة اللازمة لاستهلاك الطعام، والطاقة الضرورية للقيام بالحد الأدنى من الأنشطة البدنية اليومية . أما الحد الأعلى للطاقة المصروفة من قبل الجسم، فنلاحظها لدى بعض الرياضيين الذين ينخرطون في تدريبات بدنية شاقة ومنافسات رياضية حادة، مثل طواف فرنسا للدراجات، الذي يتكون من 20 مرحلة ويدوم ثلاثة أسابيع، حيث يصل معدل الطاقة المصروفة من قبل هؤلاء الرياضيين إلى معدل عال يبلغ  3.5 - 5.5 ضعف ما هو عليه معدل الأيض القاعدي ، علماً بأن الطاقة المصروفة في اليوم (متوسط معدل الأيض في اليوم ÷ معدل الأيض القاعدي) لدى عامة الناس تتراوح من 1.2 - 2.5. 

ما هي وحدات قياس الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الجسم؟

يتم التعبير عن الطاقة المصروفة بالكيلو جول في الدقيقة، أو بالكيلو سعر حراري في الدقيقة (الكيلو سعر حراري يساوي 4.18 كيلو جول)، أو بمقدار استهلاك الجسم من الأكسجين باللتر في الدقيقة. بالإضافة على ما سبق، يمكن التعبير عن مقدار الطاقة المصروفة بالمكافئ الأيضي (****bolic Energy Turnover)، والذي يرمز له عادة بالرمز (MET)، وهو يعني مقدار الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الجسم أثناء النشاط منسوبة إلى ما يصرف أثناء الراحة (أي مضاعفات الطاقة المصروفة في الراحة)، ويبلغ مقدار الطاقة المصروفة في الراحة مكافئ أيضي واحد، أما أثناء النوم فإن الطاقة المصروفة تعادل 0.9 مكافئ أيضي. ومن المعلوم أن استهلاك الأكسجين من قبل الجسم في الراحة يساوي تقريباً 3.5 ملي لتر لكل كيلوجرام من وزن الجسم في الدقيقة (أي أن شخصاً وزنه 75 كجم يبلغ استهلاكه للأكسجين في الراحة ما يعادل 262 ملي لتر في الدقيقة، أو 15.75 لتراً في الساعة). وبذلك يمكن حساب الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الجسم في الراحة، حيث تبلغ مقدار واحد كيلو سعر حراري لكل كيلو جرام من وزن الجسم في الساعة، أو ما يعادل 4.2 كيلو جول لكل كيلو جرام من وزن الجسم في الساعة (28)، أي أن الطاقة المصروفة في الراحة لشخص كتلته 75 كجم تبلغ 75 كيلو سعر حراري في الساعة، أو 1.25 كيلو سعر حراري في الدقيقة.

        وعندما يتم حساب الطاقة المصروفة أثناء النشاط البدني بالمكافئ الأيضي، فالمعروف أن الأنشطة البدنية التي تتطلب أقل من 3 مكافئ أيضي تعد أنشطة بدنية منخفضة الشدة، وتلك الأنشطة التي تتطلب 3 – 6 مكافئ أيضي تعد أنشطة بدنية معتدلة الشدة، أما الأنشطة البدنية التي تتطلب أكثر من 6 إلى 9 مكافئ أيضي فتعد مرتفعة الشدة، وتلك التي تتجاوز 9 مكافئ أيضي تعتبر أنشطة بدنية مرتفعة جداً، والمعلوم أن معظم الأنشطة البدنية الحياتية من أكل وارتداء ملابس واستحمام والقيام بالأعمال البدنية الاعتيادية مثل حمل الحاجيات الخفيفة وما شابه ذلك يقع في نطاق 2-3 مكافئ أيضي، علماً بأن المكافئ الأيضي الأقصى المتوقع لشاب غير رياضي يبلغ حوالي 12 – 13 مكافئاً أيضياً، إلا أن هذا الرقم يبدأ في التضاؤل تدريجياً مع التقدم في العمر بعد تجاوز الشخص نهاية العشرينيات من عمره.

كيفية قياس الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الجسم

             إن جميع العمليات الحيوية داخل جسم الإنسان يتم فيها استخدام الطاقة وينتج عنها حرارة. ويقوم الجسم بالتخلص من الحرارة المنبعثة من جراء عمليات الأيض هذه بوسائل عدة، منها الحمل، والإشعاع، والتوصيل، وتبخر العرق. والمعروف أن تحويل الطاقة الكيمائية داخل العضلات (الناتجة من التمثيل الغذائي داخل الجسم) إلى طاقة ميكانيكية (شغل عضلي) يتم بكفاءة لا تزيد عن 25%، مما يعني أن ما يربو على 75% من الطاقة الكيمائية داخل الجسم تتحول إلى حرارة يتم التخلص منها من قبل الجسم. ويعتبر معدل إنتاج الحرارة في الجسم مؤشراً دقيقاً على معدل العمليات الأيضية (الحيوية) التي تجري داخل الجسم، أي مؤشراً لمعدل الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الجسم . وعن طريق عملية التنفس الخلوي بستخدم الجسم كل من المواد الدهنية والكربوهيدراتية (وبنسبة ضئيلة جداً يمكن استخدام الأحماض الأمينية) في عمليات إنتاج الطاقة، وذلك من خلال حرقها في وجود الأكسجين، ويكون ناتج هذا التفاعل هو غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون والماء. إن مقدار الطاقة الحرارية المنتجة من عملية التنفس الهوائي عند حرق مول واحد من الجلوكوز (بواسطة الأكسجين) تقدر بما يساوي 686 كيلو سعر حراري. هذه الحرارة المنبعثة من التحلل الجلوكوزي ترتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً مع مقدار الوقود المستخدم (في هذه الحالة الجلوكوز) وبالتالي مقدار الأكسجين المستخدم، وعليه فكلما كان الأكسجين المستخدم في حرق الوقود أكبر كانت الطاقة الحرارية المنبعثة من التفاعل أكثر.

ولقياس الطاقة الحرارية المنبعثة مباشرة من الجسم، يلزمنا استخدام ما يسمى بمقياس الطاقة الحرارية المباشر (Direct calorimeter)، أي قياس الطاقة الحرارية المنبعثة مباشرة من الجسم، وهذا الإجراء يتطلب وجود غرفة خاصة مجهزة لهذا الغرض، تكون معزولة عن المحيط الخارجي، ويتم بداخلها قياس مقدار الحرارة المنبعثة من الجسم، سواء كان ذلك أثناء الراحة أم أثناء النشاط البدني. وعادة ما تكون هذه الغرفة معزولة تماماً عن الوسط الخارجي ومجهزة بأنابيب من الداخل يمر فيها تيار مائي، ويتم قياس الفرق بين درجة حرارة تيار الماء الداخل إلى الغرفة والتيار المائي الخارج منها، ومن ثم يتم تحويل ذلك إلى سعرات حرارية، حيث يدل انخفاض درجة حرارة لتر واحد من الماء درجة مئوية واحدة على فقدان كيلو سعر حراري واحد (كذلك فإن انخفاض درجة حرارة 10 لترات من الماء في الأنابيب المحيطة بالغرفة مقدار نصف درجة مئوية هو مؤشر على فقدان خمسة كيلو سعرات حرارية). علماً بأنه يتم الأخذ بالحسبان الحرارة المنبعثة من بخار الماء في تيار الهواء الداخل إلى الغرفة . 

وفي حالة استخدام غرفة قياس الحرارة المنبعثة من الجسم أثناء الجهد البدني باستخدام السير المتحرك على سبيل المثال، فيتم أولاً حساب الطاقة الحرارية المنبعثة من تشغيل جهاز السير المتحرك وحده، وطرحها فيما بعد من الطاقة الحرارية الكلية المنبعثة أثناء الجهد البدني، لكي نحصل على الطاقة الفعلية التي انبعثت من قيام المفحوص بالجهد البدني داخل الغرفة.

      وفي وقتنا الحاضر، لا يوجد في كل دول العالم إلا مجموعة محدودة من غرف القياس المخصصة لرصد الحرارة المنبعثة من الجسم، وتستخدم بشكل رئيسي في أغراض البحث العلمي. وفي الآونة الأخيرة حدث تطور في قياس الحرارة المنبعثة من الجسم عن طريق تصنيع بذلة تحتوي أنابيب يمر فيها الماء، ويمكن لبسها من قبل المفحوص، وبالتالي قياس الحرارة المنبعثة منه سواء أثناء الراحة أو أثناء النشاط البدني، لكنها تظل أكثر تعقيداً مما يمكن تصوره، وبالتالي فهي ليست في الواقع طريقة عملية عدا لأغراض البحث العلمي .

       ونظراً لصعوبة استخدام الطريقة المباشرة لقياس الحرارة المنبعثة من الجسم، يتم اللجوء إلى ما يسمى بالطريقة غير المباشرة لقياس الحرارة المنبعثة من الجسم (Indirect calorimetry)، ومن ذلك قياس معدل استهلاك الأكسجين وإنتاج ثاني أكسيد الكربون من قبل الجسم، سواء كان ذلك في الراحة أم أثناء الجهد البدني، فالمعروف أن الأكسجين المستنشق يتم استخدامه من قبل الجسم في حرق الوقود (المواد الكربوهيدراتية، والدهون، وإلى حد أقل البروتينات) من خلال عمليات أيضية هوائية (عمليات التمثيل الغذائي داخل الخلايا)، ويتم إنتاج ثاني أكسيد الكربون كناتج أيضي يخرج عن طريق هواء الزفير، بالإضافة إلى إنتاج الماء. ويمكن بدقة ويسر تقدير الطاقة المصروفة أثناء الجهد البدني من خلال معرفة معدل استهلاك الأكسجين ومقدار المعامل التنفسي الخلوي، خاصة في حالة الاستقرار (Steady state)، وهو حاصل قسمة معدل إنتاج ثاني أكسيد الكربون على معدل استهلاك الأكسجين، ويرمز له بالرمز (RQ)، حيث يكون المعامل التنفسي الخلوي يساوي 1 صحيح في حالة حرق الكربوهيدرات 100% (6 ÷ 6 =1)، وحوالي 0.7 في حالة حرق الدهون 100% (16 ÷ 23 + 0.695).       

       وتتناسب في الواقع عملية استخدام الأكسجين تناسباً طردياً مع الطاقة المنتجة من قبل الجسم . كما نلاحظ أثناء الجهد البدني المتدرج وجود علاقة خطية قوية بين استهلاك الأكسجين وشدة الجهد البدني المبذول سواء كان ذلك الجهد محسوباً بالشمعة أو بمقدار سرعة الجري. وتشير نتائج الدراسات التي أجريناها في مختبر فسيولوجسا الجهد البدني أن معدلات استهلاك الأكسجين وكذلك الطاقة المصروفة لشاب رياضي أثناء قيامة بالجري على السير المتحرك عند سرعات مختلفة تراوحت من 10 كم في الساعة إلى 16 كم في الساعة، بلغت خلالها مقادير الطاقة الحرارية التي تم صرفها من قبله أثناء الجري من 7.9 كيلو سعر حراري في الدقيقة عند السرعة الدنيا إلى 12.7 كيلو سعر حراري في الدقيقة عند السرعة العليا. 

وفي الأعوام القليلة الماضية حدث تطوراً كبيراً في تقنية أجهزة قياس استهلاك الأكسجين، فمع توافر أجهزة صغيرة الحجم وسهلة الحمل تقوم بتخزين بيانات استهلاك الأكسجين وإنتاج ثاني أكسيد الكربون ليتم تحليلها لاحقاً، أصبح بالإمكان استخدام هذه التقنية ميدانياً وإجراء قياسات استهلاك الأكسجين وتقدير الطاقة المصروفة للرياضيين وللعديد من منسوبي المهن الأخرى، بواسطة أجهزة قياس استهلاك الأكسجين المتنقلة. 

استخدام الماء غير المشع كمقياس لمعدل الطاقة المصروفة

        وهي إحدى الطرق المستخدمة في قياس الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الشخص، والتسمية الحقيقية للإجراء هي في الواقع استخدام الماء الموسوم بنظيري الأكسجين والهيدروجين (Doubly-labeled water)، ونظراً لطول الترجمة، فقد استخدمنا بديلاً عنها كلمة غير المشع، وهذا في الواقع صحيح، حيث أن نظيري كل من الأكسجين والهيدروجين المستخدمين في هذه الطريقة يعدان من النظائر المستقرة (Stable isotopes) وبالتالي فليس هناك خطورة تذكر من استخداميهما لقياس مستوى النشاط البدني، فالعنصران مستقران وغير مشعين، ويتم الحصول عليهما من خلال شركات تجارية تنتج النظائر. والنظير يشبه كيميائياً العنصر الأصلي، لكن كتلته الذرية (Atomic mass) مختلفة قليلا، هذا الاختلاف في الكتلة الذرية هو الذي يجعل من الممكن تعقبه داخل الجسم وتمييزه عن العنصر الأصلي .

        وطريقة استخدام الماء غير المشع لقياس الطاقة المصروفة تعد إجراء كيموحيوي يتم من خلاله مراقبة معدل العمليات الأيضية داخل الجسم، وبالتالي تحديد الطاقة الكلية المصروفة خلال كامل المدة التي تم فيها القياس. وفكرة الطريقة سهلة، حيث يقوم الشخص بشرب الماء الموسوم بنظيري الهيدروجين (2H) والأكسجين (18O)، ومن هنا جاءت التسمية بالوسم المزدوج (Doubly labeled). ونظير الهيدروجين يسمى أحياناً ديوتيريوم (Deuterium). وخلال ساعات بعد شرب الماء غير المشع يمتزج هذان النظيران بسوائل الجسم. إن نظير الهيدروجين يخرج بعد ذلك من الجسم على هيئة ماء (2H2O) من خلال البول والعرق والتنفس، أما نظير الأكسجين فيخرج على هيئة ماء (H2O18) وعلى هيئة ثاني أكسيد الكربون (C 18O2). ويتم أخذ عينات من البول من المفحوص قبل شرب الماء غير المشع، ثم عينة أخرى في صباح اليوم التالي، وأخيراً عينة في نهاية التجربة، ومن خلال الفرق بين معدل التخلص من هذين النظيرين يتم تحديد كمية ثاني أكسيد الكربون المنتجة من قبل الجسم خلال زمن التجربة (الذي تتراوح من أسبوع إلى أسبوعين)، وبالتالي تقدير استهلاك الأكسجين.  

        وهذه الطريقة لوحدها تعطينا مؤشراً لكمية الطاقة الكلية المصروفة خلال مدة التجربة، ثم يتم قسمة تلك الطاقة الكلية على عدد أيام القياس، لنحصل على الطاقة الكلية بالكيلو سعر حراري في اليوم. وتمثل هذه الطاقة مجمل الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الجسم، بما في ذلك الطاقة المصروفة في العمليات الحيوية في الراحة (RMR) والطاقة المصروفة في استهلاك الطعام والطاقة المصروفة أثناء النشاط البدني اليومي، بدون أي تمييز يذكر بينهما. ومن أجل معرفة الطاقة المصروفة في الأنشطة البدنية يلزم أن يتم تقدير الطاقة المصروفة أثناء الراحة والطاقة المصروفة في استهلاك الطعام ثم طرحهما من مجمل الطاقة الكلية، أو القيام بقياس الطاقة في الراحة بواسطة أجهزة قياس الأكسجين، ومن ثم تحديد الطاقة المصروفة من جراء النشاط البدني اليومي.

        ويعد استخدام الماء غير المشع من الطرق المباشرة لقياس الطاقة المصروفة لدى الفرد، وتستعمل هذه الطريقة كثيراً كمحك لبعض الطرق الأخرى المستخدمة لقياس النشاط البدني. والمعروف إن هذا الإجراء لا يتطلب جهداً كبيراً من المفحوص وهو لا يؤدي إلى تغيير سلوك الفرد ونشاطه البدني، كالمراقبة المباشرة مثلاً. إلا أن من عيوب هذه الطريقة أنها مكلفة نسبياً، خاصة إذا تطلب الأمر إجراءها على عدد كبير من المفحوصين، كما أن هذه الطريقة تعطينا معلومات عن مجمل الطاقة المصروفة خلال اليوم، ولا يمكن معرفة التغيرات الآنية في النشاط البدني (ساعة بساعة مثلاً)، أو الوقت الذي قضاه الشخص خلال ساعات اليوم في نشاط بدني مرتفع أو معتدل الشدة.

معدل الأيض في الراحة (Resting ****bolic Rate)

وهو الحد الأدنى من الطاقة اللازمة للمحافظة على العمليات الحيوية داخل الجسم أثناء الراحة. ويشكل من 60-70% من الطاقة المصروفة من الجسم يومياً، كما أشرنا إلى ذلك سابقاً. ويتم قياس معدل الأيض في الراحة من خلال قياس استهلاك الأكسجين لمدة 30  دقيقة أثناء الاستلقاء على السرير باسترخاء تام، يسبقها 12 ساعة صيام و8 ساعات نوم، أي في الصباح بعد الاستيقاظ مباشرة من النوم. ويختلف معدل الأيض في الراحة  (RMR) عن معدل الأيض القاعدي (BMR) في أن في الثاني يلزم المفحوص أن ينام في مكان القياس (في المختبر أو في المستشفى مثلاً). 

والمعروف أن معدل الأيض في الراحة يرتبط بكتلة الجسم غير الشحمية (خاصة كتلة العضلات) فكلما كانت هذه الكتلة كبيرة كلما ازداد معدل الأيض في الراحة، كما أن مساحة سطح الجسم (BSA) تؤثر على معدل الأيض في الراحة، فكلما ازدادت مساحة سطح الجسم نسبة إلى كتلة الجسم ازداد معدل الأيض في الراحة، وذلك من أجل المحافظة على درجة حرارة الجسم. وتؤثر عوامل أخرى أيضاً على معدل الأيض في الراحة مثل درجة الحرارة الخارجية، ونشاط الغدة الدرقية، كما أن معدل الأيض في الراحة يرتبط ارتباطاً عكسياً بعمر الإنسان، حيث يكون المعدل بالكيلو جول لكل متر مربع من مساحة سطح الجسم أعلى في الصغر ويتناقص تدريجياً مع التقدم في العمر. 

تقدير معدل الأيض  في الراحة (RMR)

يمكن تقدير معدل الأيض في الراحة بدرجة مقبولة من خلال استخدام العديد من المعادلات التنبؤية التي تعتمد غالباً على بيانات وزن الجسم والطول والعمر، ونستعرض فيما يلي بعض من أهم تلك المعادلات:  

أ- باستخدام معادلة هاريس وبنيديكت (Harris-Benedict) (Flood, 1996):

معدل الأيض في الراحة بالكيلو سعر حراري في اليوم (خلال 24 ساعة):

للرجال: 66.47 + (13.75 × وزن الجسم بالكجم) + (5.003 × الطول بالسم) – (6.755 × العمر بالسنوات).

للنساء: 655.096 + (9.563 × الوزن بالكجم) + (1.85 × الطول بالسم) – (4.676× العمر بالسنوات).

ب- باستخدام معادلة هاريس وبنيديكت المنقحة (Roza & Shizgal, 1984):

للرجال = 88.362  + (13.397 × الوزن بالكجم) + (4.799 × الطول بالسم) – (5.677 × العمر السنوات).

للنساء = 447.362 + (9.247 × الوزن بالكجم) + (3.098 × الطول بالسم ) – (4.33× العمر بالسنوات).

ج- باستخدام معادلة منظمة الصحة العالمية (WHO, 1985):

1- باستخدام الوزن فقط:

معدل الأيض في الراحة (كيلو سعر حراري/ 24 ساعة) =

للرجال:  17.5 × وزن الجسم (بالكجم) + 651

للنساء: 14.7 × وزن الجسم (بالكجم) + 496

2- باستخدام الوزن والطول:

معدل الأيض في الراحة (بالكيلو جول في اليوم ) =

للرجال: 64.4 × وزن الجسم بالكجم – [113× طول الجسم بالمتر] + 3000.

للنساء: 55.0 × وزن الجسم بالكجم + [1397.4× طول الجسم بالمتر] + 146.

د – معادلة معهد الصحة القومي: (Tataranmi & Ravussin, 1993)

معدل الأيض بالراحة (كيلو سعر حراري/ يوم):  

= 638 + (15.9× وزن الأجزاء غير الشحمية).

هـ- معادلة أخرى: (Owen, et al,  87)

معدل الأيض في الراحة (كيلو سعر حراري/ يوم) =

الرجال = 879 + (10.2 × الوزن بالكجم).

للنساء = 795 + (7.18 × الوزن بالكجم).

تقدير احتياج الإنسان من الطاقة

إن احتياج الفرد من الطاقة يعني مقدار الطاقة بالكيلو سعر حراري اللازم تناولها (استهلاكها) من الطعام، الكفيلة بالمحافظة على اتزان الطاقة لديه، تبعاً لجنسه، وعمره، ووزنه، وطوله، ومعدل نشاطه البدني اليومي. أي أن اتزان الطاقة لدى الشخص هو ما يكفل له حصوله على طاقة من الطعام المتناول يومياً (الطاقة المستهلكة أو المتناولة) يوازي ما يصرفه جسمه من طاقة في اليوم (الطاقة المصروفة)، وبالتالي لا يحدث لديه نقص في الوزن أو زيادة على المدى الطويل. وعلى عكس ذلك فالشخص الذي لديه اتزان ايجابي (Positive energy balance) في الطاقة يتناول طاقة من الطعام يزيد مقدارها على ما يصرفه (يحرقه) جسمه من طاقة، وبالتالي فسوف يزداد وزنه على مر الأيام. أما من لديه اتزان سلبي في الطاقة (Negative energy balance) فهو يتناول طاقة (من خلال الغذاء) تقل عما يصرفه جسمه من طاقة في اليوم (من خلال النشاط البدني)، وبالتالي فسينخفض وزنه على مر الأيام.

لقد تضمنت الإرشادات الغذائية الصادرة في خريف عام 2005م، بمسمى "هرمي: الإرشادات الغذائية الجديدة للأمريكيين (www.MyPyramid.org) " بعض المعادلات الحسابية لتقدير احتياج الفرد (ذكراً كان أو أنثى، صغيراً أم كبيراً) من الطاقة بالكيلو سعر حراري في اليوم، بما يكفل حصوله على احتياجه من السعرات الحرارية التي تحفظ بقاء وزنه مستقراً. لقد تم بناء هذه المعادلات لشخص غير نشط بدنياً (خامل بدنياً) طبقاً لقياس الطاقة المصروفة بواسطة الماء غير المشع، ويمكن تعديل احتياج الفرد من الطاقة تبعاً لنشاطه البدني، وذلك باستبدال معامل النشاط البدني للشخص الخامل بدنياً والبالغ واحد صحيح في تلك المعادلات الحسابية بمعاملات النشاط البدني للشخص النشيط أو المنخفض النشاط والموضحة في الجدول رقم (3) بناءً على تقرير المعهد الطبي الأمريكي ، والمعادلات هي كالتالي:

احتياج الفرد من الطاقة ( كيلو سعر حراري في اليوم) = 

ذكور 3-8 سنوات =  88.5 - (61.9 × العمر) + (مستوى النشاط البدني × (26.7 × الوزن + 903 × الطول)) + 20

إناث  3-8 سنوات =  135.3 - (30.8 × العمر) + ( مستوى النشاط البدني × (10 × الوزن + 934 × الطول)) + 20

ذكور 9-18 سنوات =  88.5 - (61.9 × العمر) + (مستوى النشاط البدني × (26.7 × الوزن + 903 × الطول)) + 25

إناث  9-18 سنوات =  135.3 - (30.8 × العمر) + (مستوى النشاط البدني × (10 × الوزن + 934 × الطول)) + 25

ذكور راشدون  =  662 - (9.53 × العمر) + ( مستوى النشاط البدني × (15.91 × الوزن + 539.6 × الطول)).

إناث  راشدات   =  354 - (6.91 × العمر) + ( مستوى النشاط البدني × (9.36 × الوزن  + 726 × الطول)).

ويتم في هذه المعادلات إدخال بيانات كل من  العمر بالسنوات، والوزن بالكيلو جرام، والطول بالمتر، أما مستوى النشاط البدني فيتم حساب معاملاته على النحو الموضح في الجدول رقم (3). ولأخذ عامل العمر بالحسبان عند استخدام معادلات الراشدين من أجل تقدير احتياج الفرد من الطاقة، فيتم خصم 10 كيلو سعر حراري من الناتج عن كل سنة في حالة الذكور و 7 كيلو سعرات حرارية في حالة الإناث إذا كان العمر فوق 30 سنة، أما إذا كان العمر تحت 30 سنة فيتم إضافة 10 كيلو سعر حراري عن كل سنة في حالة الذكور ومقدار 7 كيلو سعرات حرارية في حالة الإناث.

مثال: شخص ذكر عمره 40 سنة، ومنخفض النشاط، يبلغ وزنه 70 كجم، وطوله 170 سم، فما مقدار احتياجه من الطاقة؟

احتياجه من الطاقة بالكيلو سعر حراري في اليوم هو:

     =  662 - (9.53 × 40) + 1.11(15.91 × 70 + 539.6 × 1.7)

     = 662 - (381.2) + (2254.4) = 1973.6  كيلو سعر حراري في اليوم.

         ثم نخصم 10  كيلو سعر حراري لكل سنة فوق الثلاثين من العمر:

     =  1973.6 - 100 = 1873.6  كيلو سعر حراري في اليوم.



 معاملات النشاط البدني المستخدمة في معادلات تقدير احتياج الفرد من الطاقة.



الفئة
 مستوى النشاط البدني

خامل (غير نشط)
 منخفض النشاط
 نشيط

ذكور  3- 18 سنة
 1.0
 1.13
 1.26

ذكور  19 سنة فأكبر
 1.0
 1.11
 1.25

إناث  3- 18 سنة
 1.0
 1.16
 1.31

إناث  19 سنة فأكبر
 1.0
 1.12
 1.27


خامل بدنياً =  لا يتحرك كثيراً، ولا يقوم بأي نشاط بدني ملحوظ في اليوم.

منخفض النشاط =  يمارس نشاطاً بدنياً معتدل الشدة بمعدل 30 دقيقة في اليوم.

نشيط بدنياً =  يمارس نشاطاً بدنياً معتدل الشدة بمعدل 60 دقيقة في اليوم.





معدل الطاقة المصروفة أثناء النشاط البدني

تمثل الأنشطة البدنية، وخاصة ذات الشدة المرتفعة التي تستمر لفترة طويلة، نسبة مرتفعة من مصروف الطاقة للفرد وخاصة لدى الرياضي، حيث تصل أو تتجاوز 50% من مصروف الطاقة الكلية (تمثل الطاقة المصروفة نتيجة للأنشطة البدنية كنسبة من الطاقة الكلية حوالي 20-30% لدى الفرد الاعتيادي). وعلى سبيل المثال يصرف متسابق الماراثون الذي ينجز السباق في ساعتين وعشرين دقيقة ما معدله 0.30 كيلو سعر حراري لكل كجم من وزن الجسم في الدقيقة، وهو مصروف عال جداً، خاصة إذا عرفنا أن ما يصرفه الفرد أثناء استلقاءه مسترخياً لا يتجاوز 0.02 كيلو سعر حراري لكل كجم من وزن الجسم في الدقيقة (أي حوالي 15 ضعفاً مقارنة  بمصروف الطاقة في الراحة).

ويتم قياس الطاقة المصروفة أثناء النشاط البدني (اعتيادياً) من خلال معرفة استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء ذلك النشاط ثم طرح استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء الراحة منه، ثم بعد ذلك ضرب الناتج بما يقابله من كيلو سعر حراري بناء على مقدار المعامل التنفسي الخلوي ونوع الوقود المستخدم، وذلك على النحو التالي:

الطاقة المصروفة أثناء النشاط البدني = (استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء النشاط – استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء الراحة) × عدد الكيلو سعرات الحرارية المقابل لكل لتر O2.

أو القيام بحساب صافي استهلاك الأكسجين (استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء النشاط مطروحاً منه استهلاك الأكسجين في الراحة) ثم تطبيق معادلة وير (Weir) التي أشرنا إليها سابقاً. علماً بأنه يمكن تقدير استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء الراحة بضرب وزن الجسم في الرقم 3.5 مليلتر،  كما يمكن حساب الطاقة المصروفة أثناء النشاط البدني من خلال المكافئ الأيضي، وذلك بتحديد مقدار المكافئ الأيضي لذلك النشاط ثم طرح ما يوازي مكافئ أيضي واحد منه (وهو المصروف من الطاقة أثناء الراحة) ثم تحويل الناتج إلى طاقة حرارية بالكيلو سعر حراري مستخدماً المعادلة التالية المقترحة من كتاب الكلية الأمريكية للطب الرياضي:

الطاقة بالكيلو سعر حراري في الدقيقة = (المكافئ الأيضي × 3.5 × وزن الجسم بالكجم) ÷ 200

تقدير استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء الجهد البدني

·    معادلات الكلية الأمريكية للطب الرياضي لتقدير استهلاك الأكسجين (ACSM, 2000): 

1- أثناء المشي على السير المتحرك في وضع أفقي (بدون ميل):

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة) = (سرعة المشي أفقياً (متر/ دقيقة) × 0.1 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة) + 3.5 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة

مثال: السرعة = 90 متر/ دقيقة

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة) = (90 × 0.1 ) + 3.5

 = 12.5 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة 

ويمكن تحويلها إلى مكافئ أيضي كالتالي = 12.5 ÷ 3.5 = 3.6

يمكن أيضاً تحويل استهلاك الأكسجين إلى طاقة بالكيلو سعر حراري وذلك بضرب استهلاك الأكسجين في وزن الجسم ثم ضرب الناتج (باللتر في الدقيقة) في الرقم 5 لنحصل على مقدار الطاقة بالكيلو سعر حراري في الدقيقة.

2- أثناء المشي على السير المتحرك في وجود ميل (عمودياً):

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة) = استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء المشي مع وجود ميل + استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء المشي بدون ميل + 3.5 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة

= (مقدار الميل (%) × سرعة المشي عمودياً (متر/ دقيقة) × 1.8 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة) + (سرعة المشي أفقياً (متر/ دقيقة) × 0.1 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة) + 3.5 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة

مثال: مقدار الميل = 6%، السرعة = 80 متر/ دقيقة

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة) = (0.06 × 80 × 1.8) + (80 × 0.1) + 3.5  

=  8.64  + 8.0 + 3.5 = 20.14 ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة

المكافئ الأيضي  =  20.14 ÷ 3.5 = 5.75

وتحسب الطاقة المصروفة بالكيلو سعر حراري في الدقيقة بضرب استهلاك الأكسجين في وزن الجسم، ثم ضرب الناتج (لتر/ دقيقة) في 5 كيلو كالوري .

3- أثناء الجري على السير المتحرك بدون ميل (أفقياً):

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة) = (سرعة الجري (متر/ دقيقة) × 0.2 ملي لترO2 /  كجم. دقيقة) + 3.5 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة

4- أثناء الجري على السير المتحرك في وجود ميل (عمودياً):

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة) = استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء الجري بدون ميل + استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء الجري مع وجود ميل + 3.5 ملي لتر/كجم. دقيقة

= (سرعة الجري أفقياً (متر/ دقيقة) × 0.2 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة) + (مقدار الميل (%) × سرعة الجري عمودياً (متر/دقيقة) × 0.9 ملي لتر O2/ كجم.دقيقة) + 3.5 ملي لتر O2/ كجم. دقيقة

1-      باستخدام دراجة الجهد الثابتة (للرجلين):

يكون استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء الجهد باستخدام الدراجة = مجموع (استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء الراحة والبالغ 3.5 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة + استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء تحريك العجل بدون مقاومة (unloaded cycling) + استهلاك الأكسجين الناجم من الشغل ذاته)، وذلك على النحو التالي:

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة) = ((القدرة (كجم. متر/ دقيقة) × 1.8 ملي لترO2 / كجم. متر) ÷  وزن الجسم بالكجم) + 7 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة

أو :

((القدرة (شمعة) × 10.8 ملي لترO2 / كجم. متر) ÷  وزن الجسم بالكجم) + 7 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة

مثال: القدرة = 600 كجم/ متر. دقيقة، وزن الجسم = 60 كجم

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة) = ((600 × 1.8 ) ÷ 60) + 7 = 25 ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة

ويمكن تحويلها إلى مكافئ أيضي كالتالي = 25 ÷ 3.5 = 7.14

2-      باستخدام مجهاد اليدين (Arm ergometer):

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة) = ((القدرة (كجم. متر/ دقيقة) × 3 ملي لترO2 / كجم. متر) ÷  وزن الجسم بالكجم) + 3.5 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة

أو :

((القدرة (شمعة) × 18 ملي لترO2 / كجم. متر) ÷  وزن الجسم بالكجم) + 3.5 ملي لترO2 / كجم. دقيقة

3-      باستخدام صندوق الخطوة (Bench stepping):

يكون استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء اختبار الخطوة (Step test) = مجموع (استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء الصعود لأعلى (والبالغ 1.8 ملي لتر O2/ كجم. دقيقة) + استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء النزول لأسفل (والبالغ ثلث الصعود لأعلى) + استهلاك الأكسجين الناجم عن تحريك الرجلين إلى الأمام وإلى الخلف (والبالغ 0.2 ملي لتر O2) + استهلاك الأكسجين في الراحة (والبالغ 3.5 ملي لتر O2)).

 علماً بأنه يتم التعويض عن استهلاك الأكسجين في حالة النزول بثلث الصعود، ليصبح مجموعهما 1.33 ، وبهذا تكون المعادلة على النحو التالي:

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي/ كجم. دقيقة) =

(معدل الصعود في الدقيقة × 0.2 ملي لتر O2) + (معدل الصعود × ارتفاع الصندوق بالمتر × 1.8 × 1.33) + 3.5 ملي لتر O2/ كجم. دقيقة.

مثال: ارتفاع الصندوق = 40 سم ، معدل الصعود = 30 مرة في الدقيقة 

استهلاك الأكسجين (ملي لتر/ كجم. دقيقة) = (30 × 0.2 ) + (30 × 0.4 × 1.8 × 1.33) + 3.5   = 38.2  ملي لتر/كجم. دقيقة 

ويتم تحويلها إلى مكافئ أيضي كما يلي = 38.2  ÷ 3.5 = 10.9

تقدير الطاقة المصروفة اثناء الجهد البدني من خلال الجداول الجاهزة

يمكن تقدير الطاقة المصروفة سواء يالكيلو سعر حراري أو بالمكافئ الأيضي أثناء الأنشطة البدنية المختلفة باستخدام جداول جاهزة يتم النظر إليها واستخراج مقدار الطاقة المصروفة مباشرة من الجدول، والجداول قد أُعدت بناء على قياسات للطاقة المصروفة تمت باستخدام استهلاك الأكسجين، أو بناء على مصنف الأنشطة البدنية (في حالة المكافئ الأيضي).

ويوضح الجدول رقم (4) مقادير الطاقة المصروفة بالكيلو سعر حراري لكل كجم من وزن الجسم في الدقيقة أثناء بعض الأنشطة البدنية والرياضية المتنوعة، كما يبين أيضاً مقدار الطاقة الكلية بالكيلو سعر حراري في الدقيقة المصروفة من قبل شخص وزنه 60 كجم. أما الجدول رقم (5) فيبين مقادير الطاقة المصروفة بالمكافئ الأيضي (MET) لبعض الأنشطة البدنية المتنوعة. 



 الطاقة المصروفة بالكيلو سعر حراري لبعض الأنشطة البدنية.

نوع النشاط البدني
     الطاقة المصروفة          (كيلو كالوري/ كجم. دقيقة)
 الطاقة الكلية (كيلو كالوري/ دقيقة) لشخص وزنه 60 كجم

كرة الريشة
 0.097
 5.8

كرة الطاولة
 0.068
 4.1

تنس
 0.109
 6.5

كرة الطائرة
 0.050
 3.0

كرة السلة
 0.138
 8.3

اسكواش 
 0.212
 12.7

بلياردو
 0.042
 2.5

جمباز
 0.066
 4.0

جودو
 0.195
 11.7

تدريب أثقال (حرة)
 0.086
 5.2

دراجات (8.8 كم/ساعة)
 0.064
 3.8

دراجات (15.0 كم/ساعة)
 0.100
 6.0

نط الحبل (70/ دقيقة)
 0.162
 9.7

نط الحبل (80/ دقيقة)
 0.164
 9.8

نط الحبل (125/ دقيقة)
 0.177
 10.6

مشي
 0.080
 4.8

جري الميل في 12 دقيقة 
 0.130
 7.8

جري الميل في 9 دقائق 
 0.193
 11.6

جري الميل في 8 دقائق
 0.208
 12.5

جري الميل في 6 دقائق
 0.252
 15.1

سباحة صدر
 0.162
 9.7

سباحة ظهر
 0.169
 10.2






 الطاقة المصروفة بالمكافئ الإيضي (MET) لبعض الأنشطة البدنية.

النشاط
 المكافئ الأيضي

المتوسط
 المدى

الرماية
 3.9
 3-4

الريشة الطائرة
 5.8
 4-9

كرة السلة
 8.3
 7-12

بولينج
 -
 2-4

دراجات (ترويحي)
 -
 3-8

دراجات بسرعة 6 كجم/ س
 7.0
 -

مبارزة
 -
 6-10

جولف (مشي)
 5.1
 4-7

كرة يد
 -
 3-7

جودو
 13.5
 -

نط الحبل 60 - 80 مرة بالدقيقة

نط الحبل 120 - 140 مرة بالدقيقة
 9

-
 -

11-12

مشي
 4.6
 -

جري 12 دقيقة في الميل

جري 11 دقيقة في الميل

جري 10 دقيقة في الميل

جري 9 دقائق في الميل

جري 8 دقائق في الميل

جري 7 دقائق في الميل

جري 6 دقائق في الميل
 8.7

9.4

10.2

11.2

12.5

14.1

16.3
 -

-

-

-

-

-

-

تزحلق (حلقة تزحلق)
 -
 5-8

اسكواش
 -
 8-12

كرة قدم
 -
 5-12

صعود درج
 -
 4-8

سباحة
 -
 4-8

كرة الطاولة
 4.1
 3-5

التنس
 6.5
 4-9

كرة الطائرة
 -
 3-6


   لتحويل المكافئ الأيضي إلى طاقة حرارية بالكيلو سعر حراري يمكن استخدام المعادلة التالية:

الطاقة بالكيلو سعر حراري/ ق = المكافئ الأيضي × 3.5 × وزن الجسم (كجم) ÷ 200



تقدير الطاقة المصروفة من خلال معدل ضربات القلب

هناك علاقة خطية بين شدة الجهد البدني من جهة واستهلاك الأكسجين وضربات القلب من جهة أخرى، حيث أن لاستجابة ضربات القلب نمطاً شبيهاً بنمط استجابة استهلاك الأكسجين للجهد البدني. لكن هذه العلاقة هي علاقة فردية، أي أنها تختلف من فرد إلى آخر، وبالتالي من الضروري لنا أن نستخرج تلك العلاقة ونرسمها لكل فرد على حده حتى يتسنى لنا استخدام معدل ضربات القلب أثناء الجهد البدني في تقدير مصروف الطاقة لذلك الشخص، أي أن لكل شخص انحدار (Slope) خاص به، يتم الحصول عليه من خلال قياس معدل استهلاكه من الأكسجين ومعدل ضربات قلبه معاً أثناء جهد بدني متدرج عند مستويات مختلفة من الشدة، ومن ثم رسم هذه العلاقة ومعرفة خط الانحدار. ولقد قمنا باستحدام هذه الطريقة عند حساب الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الناشئين أثناء مباريات كرة القدم.

والمعروف أن هذه العلاقة بين استهلاك الأكسجين وضربات القلب تصلح فقط عند مستوى من ضربات القلب يتراوح من حوالي 50-90% من ضربات القلب القصوى، أي لا تصلح عند ضربات القلب المنخفضة أو عند ضربات القلب القريبة من القصوى، ويعود السبب في ذلك إلى أنه عند ضربات قلب متدنية فإن عوامل كثيرة (مثل العوامل النفسية) قد تؤثر على ضربات القلب فترتفع بدون حدوث ارتفاع ملحوظ في استهلاك الأكسجين. أما عند ضربات القلب القصوى أو القريبة جداً من القصوى فإن استهلاك الأكسجين يمكن له أن يزداد بالرغم من وصول المفحوص إلى ضربات قلبه القصوى.

ولحساب الطاقة المصروفة من خلال العلاقة بين معدل ضربات القلب واستهلاك الأكسجين، نعطي مثالاً من البحوث التي أجريناها على ناشئي كرة القدم السعوديين، حيث قمنا بقياس معدل ضربات القلب للاعب أثناء مباراة تجريبية من خلال رصد ضربات القلب عن بعد، ثم قمنا في وقت لاحق بإجراء اختبار للجهد البدني مع قياس استهلاك الأكسجين للاعب في المختبر، ثم بعد ذلك رسمنا العلاقة الخطية بين معدل استهلاك الأكسجين ومعدل ضربات القلب أثناء اختبار الجهد في المختبر لكل لاعب على حده، ثم قمنا بحساب متوسط ضربات القلب خلال كل من الشوطين ورسمنا العلاقة على مقياس الرسم نفسه مقابل استهلاك الأكسجين أثناء الجهد البدني التدرجي في المختبر، ومن ثم حساب متوسط استهلاك الأكسجين لكل لاعب على حده أثناء المباراة التجريبية. 

بالإضافة إلى ما سبق، قمنا بحساب مقدار الطاقة المصروفة خلال الشوط بالكيلو سعر حراري وذلك بضرب معدل استهلاك الأكسجين باللتر في الدقيقة في ما يقابل ذلك من طاقة حرارية بناءً على متوسط المعامل التنفسي الخلوي (RQ). ويوضح الجدول رقم (6) مقادير الطاقة المصروفة من قبل ناشئي كرة القدم أثناء تلك المباراة التجريبية التي قمنا برصدها، ويلاحظ انخفاض معدل استهلاك الأكسجين قليلاً، وبالتالي انخفاض الطاقة المصروفة خلال الشوط الثاني مقارنة بالشوط الأول، نتيجة لتعب اللاعبين وإرهاقهم. ويجدر أن نذكر هنا أن مقدار الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الناشئ أثناء المباراة التجريبية لكرة القدم التي قمنا برصدها قد بلغ 35.1 كيلو جول في الدقيقة خلال الشوط الأول، ومقدار 33 كيلو جول في الدقيقة خلال الشوط الثاني من المباراة، أي أن مقدار الطاقة الكلية المصروفة خلال 60 دقيقة من مباراة كرة القدم للناشئين يتجاوز 2000 كيلو جول (أي حوالي 500 كيلو سعر حراري)، أو ما يعادل 11 مكافئ أيضي (أي أكثر مما يصرف خلال ساعة كاملة من الراحة بحوالي 11 ضعفاً). 



 معدل استهلاك الأكسجين ومقدار الطاقة المصروفة أثناء مباراة كرة القدم للناشئين من 11-15 سنة ( مدة الشوط 30 دقيقة).

الحالة
 استهلاك الأكسجين

(مل/كجم. ق)
 الطاقة المصروفة

(كيلو سعر حراري/ق)

الشوط الأول
 39.1
 8.3

الشوط الثاني
 36.6
 7.8

المتوسط
 37.9
 8.1




الوقود المستخدم أثناء الجهد البدني

          نظراً لأن الكربوهيدرات هي الوقود المفضل من قبل الجسم بغرض إنتاج الطاقة اللازمة للانقباض العضلي، بل أنها الوقود الوحيد المستخدم في الشدة القصوى من الجهد البدني أو القريبة من القصوى، ونظراً لأن الدهون هي الوقود الأكثر توافراً في الجسم، ولأن استخدام البروتينات يعد محدوداً جداً أثناء الجهد البدني، فسيتم التطرق إلى الكربوهيدرات والدهون كوقود للعضلات أثناء الجهد البدني بدون الإشارة إلى البروتينات. ومن المعلوم أن أهم عاملين يؤثران على معدل استخدام أي من الكربوهيدرات أو الدهون هما: شدة الجهد البدني ومدته، وكذلك مقدار الكمية المتوفرة من الوقود. ونظراً لأن الدهون تعد متوفرة بكميات كافية جداً في الأحوال الاعتيادية لدى الإنسان، فإن العامل الحاسم في الواقع يصبح هو مدى توفر مخزون الكربوهيدرات في الجسم وخاصة جلايكوجين العضلات، حيث من المعلوم أن المخزون الجلايكوجيني مهما زاد يعد محدوداً، ولا يكفي كوقود وحيد في الجهد البدني الذي يدوم لأكثر من ساعة. ومن المعلوم أن الطاقة القادمة من تحلل الشحوم تعد كبيرة جداً مقارنة بالطاقة القادمة من الكربوهيدرات، علماً بأن الجسم لا يمكنه في الواقع أن يستخدم عملياً المخزون الجليكوجيني في العضلات غير العاملة، لأن العضلات تفتقد الأنزيم الذي يمكن له تحويل جليكوجين العضلات إلى جلوكوز، وبالتالي فإن كمية الطاقة المتوقعة فعلياً من جليكوجين العضلات في الجسم هي أقل من الكمية الموجود في العضلات مجتمعة. 

وتتمثل الكربوهيدرات في كل من الجلوكوز المتحلل من جلايكوجين الكبد وكذلك بالمخزون الجليكوجيني الموجود في العضلة، ويمكن لكل منهما أن يتحلل تحللاً لاهوائياً وينتهي بشكل رئيسي بحمض اللبنيك، في حالة كان الطلب على الطاقة عال جداً ولا يتيح الفرصة لحمض البيروفيك في أن يذهب إلى الميتوكوندريا (بيت الطاقة) للدخول في العمليات الأيضية الهوائية. أما إذا كان الطلب على الطاقة ليس عالياً (أي أن شدة الجهد البدني منخفضة إلى معتدلة) فإن معظم حمض البيروفيك الناتج من التحلل الجلوكوزي أو الجليكوجيني يذهب إلى الميتوكوندريا ويدخل في سلسلة من العمليات الأيضية الهوائية ليعطي عدداً أكبر من أدينوسين ثلاثي الفوسفات ولكن بمعدل أبطأ مما هو في حالة العمليات الأيضية اللاهوائية.     

        أما الدهون، خاصة منها المخزنة على هيئة أنسجة شحمية في أماكن متعددة من الجسم، فيمكنها التفكك إلى أحماض دهنية وجليسرول، وبالتالي يتم تجهيزها (Mobilization) ثم يزداد تركيزها في الدم، مما يساعد على دخولها إلى العضلة وبالتالي استخدامها (Utilization) من قبل الخلايا العضلية في عمليات كيميائية تسمى أكسدة بيتا من أجل إنتاج الطاقة للانقباض العضلي، خاصة أثناء الجهد البدني المنخفض إلى المعتدل الشدة. كما أن الدهون الثلاثية (Muscle Triglycerides) المخزنة في العضلات نفسها يمكن لها أيضاً أن تتفكك وتستخدم كوقود لإنتاج الطاقة اللازمة لانقباض العضلات. وغني عن القول أن تحلل الدهون (أو أكسدتها) ينتج طاقة أكبر بكثير مما يمكن إنتاجه من خلال تحلل الكربوهيدرات هوائياً، حيث يمكن الحصول على 129 ATP في حالة أكسدة حمض النخليك أو 149 ATP في حالة أكسدة حمض الأركادونيك، مقابل 39 ATP في حالة تحلل الجليكوجين هوائياً. غير أن استخدام الدهون كوقود يعتمد على شدة الجهد البدني المبذول، ففي الشدة المنخفضة إلى المعتدلة الشدة تقوم العضلات باستخدام الدهون من أجل إنتاج الطاقة اللازمة لانقباضها، وتصل نسبة مشاركة الدهون في الجهد البدني المنخفض الشدة لدى الشخص غير الرياضي إلى حوالي 60%، لكن نسبة مشاركتها تنخفض بشكل طردي مع زيادة شدة الجهد البدني، لتصبح مشاركة الدهون حوالي صفراً في الجهد البدني الأقصى أو القريب من الأقصى. 

جلايكوجين العضلات كوقود أثناء الجهد البدني

يعد تخزين الكربوهيدرات على هيئة جليكوجين من قبل الجسم طريقة اقتصادية ومناسبة جداً، حيث من المعروف أن الجليكوجين يتكون من سلسلة طويلة من جزيئات الجلوكوز، التي يمكن إطلاقها (تحللها) متى ما تطلب الأمر ذلك. فبالإضافة إلى سهولة تخزين الجلوكوز على هيئة جليكوجين في العضلة بغرض استخدامه كمصدر للطاقة، فإن جزيء الجلوكوز يعتبر غير مستقر (Reactive)، وبالتالي يؤدي التركيز العالي منه في الدم إلى إحداث ضرر لبروتينات جدران الأوعية الدموية، مؤدياً إلى جعلها أكثر سماكة وأشد كثافة، الأمر الذي يقود في النهاية إلى خفض معدل دخول الأكسجين والمغذيات إلى الخلايا. وكما أشرنا سابقاً، فإن المخزون الجليكوجيني في العضلات ليس كبيراً جداً، حيث يتراوح محتوى العضلات من الجليكوجين من 9-20 جراماً لكل كيلو جرام من العضلات، ويعني ذلك أن لدى الشاب الذي يزن 70 كجم ويتغذي تغذية متوازنة وغير فقيرة بالكربوهيدرات حوالي 350 جراماً من الجليكوجين، غير أن التدريب البدني والتغذية الغنية بالمواد الكربوهيدراتية ترفع هذا الرقم إلى حوالي 500 جرام من الجليكوجين. 

وتشير البحوث العلمية إلى أن استخدام جليكوجين العضلات يتناسب تناسباً طردياً مع شدة الجهد البدني، فعند شدة تساوى 70% من الاستهلاك الأقصى للأكسجين، نجد أن الجليكوجين يعد الوقود الرئيسي للعضلة، لكن أهمية جليكوجين العضلات تزداد بصورة أكبر عندما تقترب شدة الجهد البدني من الشدة القصوى، وفي الشدة القصوى يصبح استخدام جليكوجين العضلات هو المفضل من قبل العضلة. 

ويعتقد أن العلاقة بين شدة الجهد البدني وزيادة استخدام جليكوجين العضلات مرده لعدة أسباب، من أهمها زيادة توظيف (استخدام) الألياف العضلية السريعة الخلجة (Fast twitch fibers) مع ارتفاع شدة الجهد البدني، والمعروف أن هذا النوع من الألياف العضلية يعتمد على الطاقة اللاهوائية بشكل أكبر من اعتماد الألياف العضلية البطيئة الخلجة عليها (Slow twitch fibers). ومن الأسباب الأخرى التي تفسر العلاقة بين ارتفاع شدة الجهد البدني وزيادة معدل استخدام جليكوجين العضلات هو زيادة التنبيه الهرموني مع اشتداد الجهد البدني، حيث يزداد تركيز كل من هرموني الإبينيفرين والنورإبينيفرين مع ارتفاع شدة الجهد البدني، الأمر الذي يساعد على تحفيز عملية التحلل الجليكوجيني (Glycogenolysis) في داخل العضلة. ومن المعروف أيضاً إنه في الشدة المرتفعة من الجهد البدني فإن استخدام الجليكوجين يعد أكثر كفاءة (أكثر اقتصادية) من استخدام الأحماض الدهنية في الحصول على طاقة حرارية بالكيلو سعر حراري مقابل استهلاك كل لتر واحد من الأكسجين. 

ويؤدي التدريب البدني التحملي إلى تمكين الرياضي من الاعتماد أكثر على الدهون كوقود أثناء الجهد البدني التحملي كما في سباقات المسافات الطويلة والماراثون، مما يمكن الرياضي من استخدام جليكوجين العضلات لفترة أطول من السباق، وعدم استنفاذه مبكراً، حين تكون الحاجة له أكبر في نهاية السباق عندما يكون على الرياضي زيادة سرعته وبالتالي الاعتماد أكثر على جليكوجين العضلات. وعطفاً على ما سبق فإن التكيف الأيضي الناجم عن التدريب البدني يؤدي إلى زيادة نسبة مشاركة الدهون كوقود وخفض نسبة مشاركة الكربوهيدرات عند نفس الشدة من الجهد البدني, الأمر الذي يوفر من استخدام الكربوهيدرات (خاصة جليكوجين العضلات) وبالتالي يقود إلى تمكين الرياضي من استخدامها طوال فترة الجهد البدني التحملي. 

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/3gr8uzzvtn8ke/43#​


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------

